# Repairing a rare bottle with a chip



## Bottleman (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello to all of you bottle collectors out there. I saw a post a few weeks ago asking how to repair cracks in glass but I would like information on reattaching a piece of glass. I have a half gallon ABC mason jar with a large chunk of glass missing out of the lip and I have the chunk of glass. When I dug it, I first saw the bottom and thought it was a regular 1858 so I gave it a tug and to loosen it up. The rusty bail was attached to the lid and the lip which made it nearly impossibly to get them apart. When I pulled on the jar it came out but the lid and a chunk of glass from the lip stayed in the hole. So I was wondering if anyone know someone that could repair something like this. I figure super glue would work but is there a better product that may be less visible?


----------



## Tandy (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Bottleman, and welcome to the forum. I am from Australia, and my suggestion would be to use Araldite. However, rather than go ahead straight away, I would wait to see what other members say.

 Cheers, 

 Tandy.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2004)

Super glue/Araldite will fill the chip but it looks really ugly [] , if you can get a product called crystal clear or another UV light setting glass glue it will do a much better job.
 If you go to a hobby store or an artists supply store and ask for UV glass glue they may be able to help you.


----------

